# To change mortgage interest rate or not



## Audrey (17 Aug 2006)

As my current rate option will end soon, PTSB have written to ask if I'd like to switch rates.  Options are standard variable (4.35%), tracker variable (4.35%) or fixed rate (varying according to term, but examples would be 4.45 for 1 year fixed, 4.85 for 3 year fixed, 5.15 for 7 year fixed etc).  I'm considering fixing, just because interest rates have increased a couple of times in the recent past, and anticipating that this will continue.  I know that nobody can truly forecast how interest rates will go, but anybody got any thoughts on whether fixing is a good thing in the current economic climate??


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

Have you read the many existing threads on the fixed versus variable/tracker issue? Are _PTSB _among the most competitive lenders for your situation in the first place?


----------



## Audrey (17 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Have you read the many existing threads on the fixed versus variable/tracker issue? Are _PTSB _among the most competitive lenders for your situation in the first place?


Will read those threads now - ta.
A


----------

